# Recoil LCP vs Kahr P380



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Thinking of "pulling the trigger" and buying one or the other of these guns. I am very recoil sensitive also cost sensitive so the question for those who own both, which is the easiest to shoot? It would be worth the extra money to me if there is a big difference.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I chose the Ruger LCP over the Kahr, but that's a personal taste thing.

Mine shoots well it does kick, but nothing that isn't manageable (they all kick some) - my wife also carry's and shoots a LCP and she has no trouble with the kick either.

My suggestion is go to a range that rents guns and fire them both - recoil is different to different people and like dual exhaust (hard to describe, you gotta hear them).

Hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The two pistols are for all practical purposes the same size. However, the KT is about 1oz heavier. Therefore, theoretically the KT would be easier to shoot as the extra weight would help to "soak" up recoil energy. 

That being said, a one ounce difference in weight will not make a difference in the real world. IOW, there will not be enough of a difference in recoil to make a difference.


----------



## UltraCDP (Oct 13, 2009)

I have both guns and the Kahr is definitely the better gun. It shoots much nicer than the LCP. To me, shooting Buffalo Bore in the Kahr has the same recoil as shooting regular ammo through the LCP. Because of the smooth trigger and striker system, it is easier to shoot more accurately also. The LCP is a great gun that will go bang every time, but the Kahr will do it smoother and more accurately. If you can swing the price increase, you won't be disappointed.


----------

